# Vaccination



## The grumpy one (26 Feb 2021)

Had my Jab Yesterday at 11:10, astrazeneca. Had it through work (now you know what I do for a living). 
Headache last night. Paracetamol before bed. Best nights sleep in ages.
Today, my arm is a little sore but besides that I feel OK.


----------



## John q (26 Feb 2021)

Had it on 8th Feb (health related), same manufacturer as you. Had the sore arm for a day but no other symptoms.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Feb 2021)

I actually had my first one yesterday (Pfizer) just got a text from the NHS inviting me to take it! Was not expecting it this soon! Got the second jab in early May!!


----------



## si walker (26 Feb 2021)

Me as well. I am always being invite for flu jabs and the like. Had a heart op years back and now I'm at the front of the list for everything like that.
Had the Pfizer. Arm a bit sore, that all.


----------



## John q (26 Feb 2021)

Even though I've been shielding on and off for the best part of 11 months I to was surprised to be offered it. I tested positive over the new year and became quite ill, so assumed I'd be moved down the list.

On the plus side I had to give my wife a crash course in fish feeding, plant care and tank maintenance as I assumed the worst would happen. 
She now assists every water change by lovingly emptying the buckets and even unpacks and cleans any new plants that arrive. 😀


----------



## alto (27 Feb 2021)

Well done


----------



## Zeus. (27 Feb 2021)

Had mine about a month ago (Pfizer), was just like the normal Flu jab, minor discomfort in arm, second jab late next month. Got it offered early due to job.

Part of me was in the do I need a vaccination of an untested manmade trail, when the chances of it being serious infection is low as I am not in a vulnerable group and other was in we need 'herd' protection to get the country back to 'normal'

The country won as it felt the right thing to do.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Feb 2021)

I had mine the other week. Nasty headache and I was very feverish for a few hours.


----------



## Oldguy (27 Feb 2021)

Wife had hers in Jan, I had mine in Feb. Both Pfizer, no side effects. Keen for us to have our boosters. We are part of the generation that had either a vaccination or the nit nurse virtually every term. Very pleased when disposable syringes came in because the needles were sharp.

We had no worries about the safety of these shots as its vaccination and not inoculation of an attenuated nasty. Still taking vitamin D3 (you need buckets of it in the winter)

Waiting for the country to get done so as to get dancing again. I have white tie, top hat and tails and running out of life to get my monies worth out of them.


John q said:


> Sorry about your illness.


----------



## mort (27 Feb 2021)

My parents had the Pfizer a couple of weeks ago and they had no side effects. It seems the Pfizer is the one your less likely to have any side effects with but I'll happily get stabbed with any of them when my turn comes just to get the world moving again.

I'm not a anti monarchist or a monarchist either but I did think it was great the queen spoke out yesterday.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Feb 2021)

Do they call people in the same household at the same time? Or one at a time? Just wondering as I got called and the missus didn't.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Do they call people in the same household at the same time? Or one at a time? Just wondering as I got called and the missus didn't.


I think it depends on age. I had mine a few weeks after my wife. She did ask if I could have it when she got the call but they said no.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Feb 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I think it depends on age. I had mine a few weeks after my wife. She did ask if I could have it when she got the call but they said no.


She is older than me, not by much mind! lol


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Feb 2021)

You might get lucky then.


----------



## Sammy Islam (27 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> I actually had my first one yesterday (Pfizer) just got a text from the NHS inviting me to take it! Was not expecting it this soon! Got the second jab in early May!!



Has Bill Gates contacted you yet? 🤣


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Feb 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> Has Bill Gates contacted you yet? 🤣


Yeah maybe why I got mine so early LOL need to keep UKAPS alive for prosperity!


----------



## EA James (27 Feb 2021)

I've had mine done 5th of Feb (the oxford one) got the next one booked in for late April. I had a bit of a sore arm but then felt pretty ropey the next couple of days, sort of flu like symptoms but it soon passed.
I've been shielding for what seems like a lifetime so I'm really looking forward to being able to go out into the big wide world again........ That first pint is going to taste amazing!! 

I'm classed as vulnerable due to my immunosuppressant medication that i take for Ankoylosing Spondilitis (Arthritis of the spine) I'm quite surprised that my mrs hasn't been called in for hers too, She's perfectly fine and healthy by the way but if I'm classed as vulnerable then surely she she be dosed up to to protect me???? 

Anyway, one step closer to normality 🙌🙌🙌


----------



## mort (27 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Do they call people in the same household at the same time? Or one at a time? Just wondering as I got called and the missus didn't.



I think it depends on your gp. Most people in the upper age bracket around here, to begin with, were called singly but since then they seem to be more obliging to double appointments. My neighbours are having double appointments but they are all in the same age bracket.


----------



## zozo (28 Feb 2021)

Seems UK is about done with the entire population... Good luck to you all... UK is pretty under fire with that crazy aledged UK mutation hype... I hope it's over soon for you guys...

The Netherlands still running behind, with the vaccines only available for the high-risk group. And we all still are in a heavy lookdown and curfew from 9 to 5. Making everybody sad and crazy, especially with the spring in the air.

Not that I'm personally waiting for it any time soon... I  never had any other vaccine in my life than Tetanus after being bitten by a cat and this is over 2 decades ago. I'm yet not bothered by Corona nor had any other flew for many years... So if it's up to me I skip on that vaccine, rather give it to someone in need. And if this means no vaccination T-shirt with the text "Chipped - Dewormed - Vaccinated!" And no more vacations outside the country, no more concerts, and no more restaurants, etc. So be it...  I can live with that, haven't had a vacation trip or a concert visit in over a decade I'm not really missing it and I have Spotify and I can cook... 💪


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Feb 2021)

My late wife got a old picture of two toddlers when her mother died a few years back. Both of her mothers sisters died of what was  quite common in those days in childhood. Measles Chicken Pox Polio Whooping cough and many others. In those times it would probably not been unusual for people families to lose siblings sons daughters. Reason we very rarely see mortality in these days is because back then the vaccines were not there. People were probably crying out for vaccines cures? So as a nurse on tv the other day was saying if only the anti vac brigade fuelled by internet misinformed information realised what damage they are doing


----------



## zozo (28 Feb 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> People were probably crying out for vaccines cures? So as a nurse on tv the other day was saying if only the anti vac brigade fuelled by internet misinformed information realised what damage they are doing


That's very true... As a lot of other things are... It used to be the protocol to test vaccines for quite a few years almost a decade if not longer before it got a green light to be used publicaly... With this, they threw this protocol overboard and did it in a few month's time.

We all know from past experiences what politicians' promises are worth? Let us just hope they made the right bet on this one. Because at the time nobody knows what they really are doing other than making assumptions based on educated guesses.


----------



## John q (28 Feb 2021)

Not going to argue the rights and wrongs of this pandemic or vaccines, I don't think this forum needs tainting with that.

What I would say and being blunt ~ If it meant returning to some kind of normality for my family, I'd personally let Bill Gates shove a microchip up my blahblahblahblah.


----------



## papa_c (28 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> crazy aledged UK mutation hype


Really interesting to watch the political and media reactions. Who cares where a particular strain comes from apart from the honest fact that it is identified and the knowledge is in the public domain. For sure there will be other strains in circulation in other countries that have yet to be identified. Sadly I see politics creeping in to every aspect of Covid example of this is the European debacle over the AstraZenica vacine and Ireland.

One thing I find amazing is the UK performs nearly 50% of the genome sequencing carried out globally.

As I understand, it is perfectly natural that viruses mutate, this happens every year for the 'normal' flu virus. The year flu jab is based on strains identified in the previous winter, so for this years virus jab in UK it is based on mutated strains identified in Australia, yet we do not call this Australia flu! 😀

Covid unfortunately will be with us for years and  I believe it will need to be controlled by a yearly jab.  For me my choice is to be in the front the queue to protect my family, friends and colleagues and myself.

Rant over and on to a peaceful Sunday afternoon! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MirandaB (28 Feb 2021)

Had the Pfizer one Wednesday,bit of a sore arm and fatigue for a couple of days but fine now.
Was surprised to get the call as I'm nearly 55 yet hubby is 60 and had no call but I'm not complaining as I'm a meter reader so in and out of up to 100 houses a day.


----------



## alto (28 Feb 2021)

papa_c said:


> For sure there will be other strains in circulation in other countries that have yet to be identified.


Especially hilarious as the first identified US mutation (that swept through the US last year and was remarked as being (probably) much more infectious contributing to the the rapid rise in US cases) completely slipped under the Scandal Wire ... then there’s the more recent California variant (also considered much more infectious) which again gets little air play 

As for the developing vaccines being effective against the various mutations, this has been the topic of much conjecture (going back to early summer), so for governments to act as if this is some new concept is completely disingenuous and deliberate obfuscation


----------



## mort (28 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> That's very true... As a lot of other things are... It used to be the protocol to test vaccines for quite a few years almost a decade if not longer before it got a green light to be used publicaly... With this, they threw this protocol overboard and did it in a few month's time.
> 
> We all know from past experiences what politicians' promises are worth? Let us just hope they made the right bet on this one. Because at the time nobody knows what they really are doing other than making assumptions based on educated guesses.



I agree with your statement about politicians but the vaccine might seem like it's rushed but it's not the same as with other vaccines. To produce a vaccine it needs to be tested and for most there simply isn't the same volume of people with the virus at one time for it to be a speedy process. These vaccines have gone through the same processes but expedited by the vast amount of testing possible because it's a pandemic rather than just a seasonal or intermittent disease.

I don't think it's helpful to name the strains after countries or regions simply because these varients are happening everywhere and it tends to be where they were sequenced, rather than where the physical mutation stemmed from.


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Mar 2021)

I think with Covid and the unknown Politicans had to take it seriously because of the great unknown and some doubted maybe never get a vaccine cure.So money and resources  threw at it. Scientists were given by strong economys of course what would normally take years. Its a great achiement for  Science but when we get back to some kind of normality and the economy gets in better shape,UK, lets support charities by goverment funding more. Great investment in Nhs of course but things like Cancer research should have a huge goverment funding of resources


----------



## mort (2 Mar 2021)

It would be nice if scientists got the public and financial recognition they deserved. They are the ones making the world better not the "celebrity" no marks all plastered over the telly.


----------



## not called Bob (2 Mar 2021)

zozo said:


> Seems UK is about done with the entire population... Good luck to you all... UK is pretty under fire with that crazy aledged UK mutation hype... I hope it's over soon for you guys...
> 
> The Netherlands still running behind, with the vaccines only available for the high-risk group. And we all still are in a heavy lookdown and curfew from 9 to 5. Making everybody sad and crazy, especially with the spring in the air.
> 
> Not that I'm personally waiting for it any time soon... I  never had any other vaccine in my life than Tetanus after being bitten by a cat and this is over 2 decades ago. I'm yet not bothered by Corona nor had any other flew for many years... So if it's up to me I skip on that vaccine, rather give it to someone in need. And if this means no vaccination T-shirt with the text "Chipped - Dewormed - Vaccinated!" And no more vacations outside the country, no more concerts, and no more restaurants, etc. So be it...  I can live with that, haven't had a vacation trip or a concert visit in over a decade I'm not really missing it and I have Spotify and I can cook... 💪


Not quite, we seem to be at just over a third done now or there abouts, 20m and a population of over 65m. But letting the NHS run this seems to have ensured its gone a lot better than our world laughing stock test and trace by governments private enterprise buddies,using excel and seemly never making many calls, heck we only just got quarenteen at a government level, though our industry has been doing it from almost day zero.


----------



## The grumpy one (8 Mar 2021)

So, to continue.
Just did my first home lateral flow test. You know you have done it right when it makes you gag and when you put it up your nose you start to sneeze. It is really difficult to get the swab in the vail when you are having a sneezing fit. Then the wait for 30mins................................ Negative. Logging on to report the result is a bit slow. One question each page. I clicked continue far to often. It sends you a security number to your phone to confirm it is you. I did it in the evening, so if it was positive I could have a lie-in. Only got to do it twice a week. Good luck parents who have to test their kids.


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Mar 2021)

There are definitely some inefficiencies. I got my first dose of Pfizer a couple of weeks ago and if I had waited until my allocated time I probably wouldn't have got it until the summer time...or better yet when it's available over the counter.

The Pfizer one can't last once they get it all ready so spare ones get binned. I enquired about it at a GP and they agreed to give it to me. It was either in my arm or in the bin!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2021)

My second was brought forward to today, done and dusted


----------



## John q (28 Apr 2021)

Same as above, should have had the second one on Friday but brought forward to Tuesday. Was in and out in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## The grumpy one (28 Apr 2021)

Got my second next week on the 6th. Quite a journey. 2hr round trip to get it. Funny thing is a vaccination centre has opened 3 min walk from me. But I have to go to the one I am booked with. Would be a nightmare trying to re-book everyone to their nearest. So, I don't mind and I get a few hours off work.


----------



## John q (28 Apr 2021)

2hr round trip wow! Mine was a 30min round trip to the vaccination centre, which wasn't to bad. 

What did annoy me was the local GP surgery ringing me the day after I'd had my first jab, and then ringing me the day after I'd had my second jab ~  to ask me if i wanted to come in for the vaccine.

I wonder if the local surgery's can claim the vaccine allowance for jabs offered, or am I being cynical?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2021)

Had the first at Guy's Hospital and the second at St Thomas! Not by choice, there are a couple within 10min walking distance! IT is what it is, my second was only scheduled for late May. But was pretty quick from the time I go there to the time I left was about 10 minutes total! First was around 30 minutes!

People my age are getting their first now so can't complain!


----------



## mort (29 Apr 2021)

My parents have luckily had both now. The second was brought forward so there was only a 9 week gap. I'll be booking my first as soon as I get the call.


----------

